# Blueridge anyone?



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

So...is anybody here playing, or know of someone who is playing a Blueridge guitar? I have my eye on both the BG160 or a BR160 model. 

http://www.elderly.com/new_instruments/items/BG160.htm

http://www.elderly.com/new_instruments/items/BR160.htm 

I have played both guitars over at the Rock Shop in Edmonton and they seem pretty decent. They really have that "sound" for the type of hillbilly music I like to play. Posts on other sites have disputed the claim of the guitar having "solid" back and sides, but I'm not to worried about that, as I do know that laminate is a proven performer. 

For me, the question really comes down to reliability and overall build quality. I may not have as developed an eye for the details as some of you, and would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> For me, the question really comes down to reliability and overall build quality.


I believe they're made in China. There's a shop here that sells them. I had my eye on this one:










It was very tempting for it's price but I'm afraid they haven't been around here long enough to have demonstrated long-term reliability and, seeing as it's hardly an 'heirloom brand', I'm also concerned about re-sale value.

I might still get one though. It's too bad they don't come with electronics.

So yeah... I'd also like to hear from any Blueridge owners.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Build quality*

There is a lot of buzz about off-shore product build quality these days. Even on this board guys are debating everything from automobiles to zippos and overall, the reviews seem to favour goods produced in asia. 

I don't necessarily want to start the domestic versus import debate over again with this thread, but it is interesting that so many of us who grew up conditioned to support north american made products are now willing to look elsewhere for value.

Having said that, Pinto...it looks like you and I will have to be the first board members to pick one of these up. I like the sunburst on the BR-343 model you are looking at, but if memory serves me correctly, the BR-160 was a little bit drier sounding...similar to a Martin D-18. I'm gonna have to go with my ears on this one.


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Blueridge Recommended*

Hi Guy's, 
New to the forum. Great to see a Canadian site. I have a Blueridge BR-183.
It is in fact all solid wood, back, sides, top. Ebony fingerboard and bridge. I also have a 1996 Martin HD28 and a 2005 HD28. The Blueridge is a copy of a Martin OOO-45. Man I have to say I love this little guitar. Sounds so sweet! 
As far as I am concerned these guitars have great bang for the buck and I would not hesitate buying one again.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

I got one last november, a BR-183. It's my only steel string acoustic. VERY happy with the choice I made. The 000-style body makes it a sweet fingerstyle choice, but you can strum at it just as well as anything else. Very resonant too!

Here's a blurry pic, if you don't mind  

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/1575/sbr1830018xz.jpg


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

here you go

http://p214.ezboard.com/btheunofficialblueridgeguitarforum18213


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys! There are plenty of enthusiastic Blueridge owners over on the unofficial message board. I still haven't bought one, but I am keeping an eye out.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*onlineguitars.com?*

I'm thinking about buying a Blueridge BG160 from onlineguitars.com but I need to make certain I have all the angles covered. Mostly, I'm talking myself into it. 

The local guitar store has an older model that has been hanging around for a while listed at $1250...just the guitar -no case and GST is extra. I can get a new model from onlineguitar.com that comes with a SKB hardshell case, 5 sets of strings and an intellitouch tuner for $652.

New Blueridge BG160









Old Blueridge BG160









Shipping and insurance coverage through UPS is included in the purchase price. I checked the UPS website and found the customs brokerage fee is $48.05 and thanks to the information on this site regarding Canada Customs import duties I added another 9% (6% MNF tariff plus 3% Applicable Preferential tariff) to the value of the guitar for another 58.69. I converted all costs to Canadian dollars, and here is where I'm at:

652.14 - purchase price
48.05 - UPS brokerage
58.69 - Canada customs
758.69 - total

I suppose I could ask the local retailer to adjust the price a little, but I don't think he could make up a $500 difference...not without him throwing me out of his store. Have I missed anything here with my calculations...anything else to consider?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

you must also add PST/GST


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Blueridge*

Long & McQuade at Steeles and Keele (GTA) has one, though I didn't catch the model number. I played it and its quite nice. It does justice to the Martin dreadnaught architecture that it emulates, though for what they were charging (about $1200.00), there are Larivee dreads and others that are as good or better and not made in the orient.

Still, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. Its a solid bluegrass instrument for the money.

Jeff


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

*Canadian Dealer*

Have you tried Saga Music.
http://www.blueridgeguitarscanada.com/index_files/Page1014.htm


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks again for the feedback and suggestions regarding Blueridge. I'm now leaning hard towards the Larrivee D03...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I suppose I could ask the local retailer to adjust the price a little, but I don't think he could make up a $500 difference...not without him throwing me out of his store. Have I missed anything here with my calculations...anything else to consider?


Warranty...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

At Mill Music in Renfrew On. I tried the 000 size BR243-it weighed more than the much larger Gibson J50 which are both mahogany guitars.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

No kidding? I found the BG160 to be exceptionally light and lively feeling...seemed as though I could feel vibrations coming from all over the place.


----------

